# Female bodybuilders



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 3, 2003)

Does anyone actually like looking at them?  Or get any possible motivation from what they've done to their bodies? I just want to puke when I see them.


----------



## DanK (Oct 3, 2003)

While I don't consider the massive body building women attractive, it's kind of like asking if you find baseball players attractive regardless of their level of skill... obviously those women are built pretty crazy, and to me it looks like they probably have lower bodyfat than is considered healthy for men... that said, in the off season when they aren't all pumped up and flexing and shreded to the bone, they might look pretty normal... then again in their off season they might hit a different extreme and pack on beer bellies...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2003)

Not really, and naked its even worse, when the clitor-dick strikes.

Fitness chicks, hell yes.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2003)

It motivates me when I see muscular bodies like that, but I don't want to look like that myself. Too much and not very feminine IMO. It impresses me though, cause there is a major amount of work behind it.

Fitness chicks motivates me more since that's the look I'm aiming for


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Not really, and naked its even worse, when the clitor-dick strikes.
> 
> Fitness chicks, hell yes.




   

I still have nightmeres after seeing that crap in the adult gallery.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

I find sculpted bodies like that "works of art"  regardless if it's a man or a woman.  People look at a Leonardo Divincci and call it priceless. But if he put longer hair and a couple of breasts on one of those works of art you would consider it repulsive?  I honestly don't understand the logic?  It looks great on a man but not on a woman?   Muscle is muscle to me.  Muscle size and thickness, Shape and symmetry doesn't have a sex.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

In regards to my post above, I didn't like dating a female bodybuilder.  I've done it and putting my arm around a girl and feeling a rock hard shoulder just didn't do anything for me.  It was like touching another guy.  It's really hard to explain but I like to look but not touch.
Also it isn't healthy for a woman to have a low bodyfat like that for extended periods of time.   I know of a few that stated that they stop getting their period all together.  There are other downsides also but I don't remember what they were.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 4, 2003)

...and no boobs.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

oh yea that too.  But these days they just add fake ones so they do have boobs.  Expensive boobs.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I still have nightmeres after seeing that crap in the adult gallery.



I've found worse since then of the same chick.


----------



## Flex (Oct 5, 2003)

Female BB's are pretty nasty. Many of them look like men. 

Firestorm, That's funny (but not that funny for you hahaha) how that chick had rock hard delts. That's def not the kind of girl you wanna go to bed with and cuddle with...a chick that has a wider lat spread and harder thighs than you do.......ughhhh!

Those figure/fitness women on the other hand are great! 

I need a nice small, cuddly petit girl, not a rock hard freaky looking chick.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Does anyone actually like looking at them?  Or get any possible motivation from what they've done to their bodies? I just want to puke when I see them.




While I don't find them attractive myself, I do respect that they are athletes and have worked extremely hard to look like they do.

As far as your puking, you don't need to look at them if you feel that way.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Female bodybuilders*



> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> While I don't find them attractive myself, I do respect that they are athletes and have worked extremely hard to look like they do.
> 
> As far as your puking, you don't need to look at them if you feel that way.



Ditto. Some of them do get very, very huge nowdays with near 20" arms off-season, that is thier choice.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Female BB's are pretty nasty. Many of them look like men.
> 
> Firestorm, That's funny (but not that funny for you hahaha) how that chick had rock hard delts. That's def not the kind of girl you wanna go to bed with and cuddle with...a chick that has a wider lat spread and harder thighs than you do.......ughhhh!
> ...



I agree 100% Flex.  Like I said, nice to look at but that is my extent of it.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I find sculpted bodies like that "works of art"  regardless if it's a man or a woman.  People look at a Leonardo Divincci and call it priceless. But if he put longer hair and a couple of breasts on one of those works of art you would consider it repulsive?  I honestly don't understand the logic?  It looks great on a man but not on a woman?   Muscle is muscle to me.  Muscle size and thickness, Shape and symmetry doesn't have a sex.




As far as finding the same body repulsive if it were a female, yeah I think they should find it repulsive. You use Divinci as an example but I say that people appreciated that so much b/c it was an interpretation of the MALE body. I respect the hard work these bitches put in but I think to want to become as masculin as possible being a female, that person must have an identity problem. Fire, you wouldn't look some pussified 110 lbs guy and say "wow I appreciate that structure he has to his body, it is so femanine and that makes it beautiful" do you? That is no different than these bitches, just flipped around. I think that genders should stick to their norms and be true to what they are. I appreciate muscle on a woman, for sure, but to a certain extent. Once they cross the line from muscle enhancing the beauty of the female body, to having male charactaristics, that is wrong IMO. Just another case of woman trying to prove that they can be just as good as men, when they can't be men. All they can do is be the best at what they do, and same for the men. Stop trying to prove things to us for gods sake


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

GR8 I really can't argue with you because I totally understand and even agree with you on most of everything you say. whatever the reason, I dont mind looking at a well built female.   NOW  I've seen  some of those freak chicks that pose naked and shit that are gigantic and that I do find repulsive.  I do feel that there is a such thing as  "too much".


----------



## david (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't know but maybe you guys are talking like the REAL HARDCORE BB ladies but I have met some in their non competitive state and they seemed OK to me.  As for their engorged clit that mudge pointed out, well, that is a different story altogether!


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

I am mainly talkin about the chikcs running androgenic cycles and shit, for gods sake, why?? Doesn't the threat of virilization side effects mean anything to them.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

oh yea GR there I totally agree with you.  come on now,, being shapely or musclular can be tollerable to most men,, but when she has a deeper voice then Lou Rawles, sumpen' is wrong.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

hell ya sumthins wrong when her penis is bigger than mine, ha ha


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

I hear you there.  Oh pleeze I just got a visualization.  ouch my inner being has just been damaged.


----------



## Flex (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't like how they like 1 bit so dont get me wrong here....and i am not for womens rights or anything, but....

many people think huge, freaky mass monster BB's are nasty too. personally i think theyre fuckin awesome, but many people dont see that.  i guess that's how we look at these chick freaks, like many people see freaky guy mass monsters....


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

its just that they are crossing the gender barrier. I love Mass Monsters too, more than most people. I like them b/c they are en exagurration of norms for a male, strong and built. I have no problem with woman taking their norms to the extreme, getting big ass breast implants and getting all fit, but go to your own extremes, not to ours. I love the top fitness competitors (obviously). they are going to the extreme like the guys are, they are extremely fit, and yet all the while they maintain a feminine look about them, that is the key.


----------



## Flex (Oct 5, 2003)

i completely agree with you, im just trying to rationalize that we look at guy women BB's the same as "typical people" look at the mass monsters we think are awesome.

Have any of you seen Kathy Priest (Lee's wife). Her jaw is like a brick...she is nasty!!!! Can you imagine cuddling with her as you go to bed.....Excuse me hun, can you move over, your brachialis is heavy as hell....


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

The only good thing about these bitches is the fact that their test levels are through the roof so they are always horney as fuck like we are....oh...uh......um......so I hear.. Pretty freaky sex drives. I don't know if thatis a good thing to have some test crazy vagina comin at you all aggressive and shit, my god


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

hahahahahahahah  QUOTE:  "I don't know if thatis a good thing to have some test crazy vagina comin at you all aggressive and shit, my god"
"


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

hah ha, You like that bro. I didn't really think about that statement but now that I look at it thats pretty fuckin funny.


----------



## Flex (Oct 5, 2003)

hah

I like the raging vagina hahahahha

You ever seen "don't be a menace to south central....."
the innocent chick sips a tiny bit of wine (Marlon Wayans is pressuring her to drink cuz he wants to get laid), she's like "sometimes when i drink i get a little crazy" and he responds "and thats what i want girl".

she has a few more sips then her face turns into the Gene Simmons kiss mask with the tongue sticking out and she says "alright motherfucker, lets get it on" and shes starts raping him. FUNNIEST MOVIE EVER HAHAHAHHA

Thats like a female BB, " i wanna fuck.............NOW!!!!!!!!"


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

I never heard of that film but I like the Wayan bros so I'm sure it was a riot.  I'd like to see that if you say it's good.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

hella funny movie, its a parody on all of the gangsta movies made like "menace to society" and "boyz in the hood". go check it out, you will laugh if you like the wayans bros.


----------



## Flex (Oct 5, 2003)

gangster comedy......but funniest movie EVER


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

Great GR8. sounds like a plan. Tuesday night rental.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

Yo thanks to you to Flex. maybe I'll rent it for tomorrow night when I'm here at work.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

you can watch movies at work, pretty layed back over there huh fire??


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes sir. I have it pretty darn good here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm watching X-Men tonight, then I'll pop in LOTR: Two Towers, but first I've got to finish HGTV!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> The only good thing about these bitches is the fact that their test levels are through the roof so they are always horney as fuck like we are....oh...uh......um......so I hear.. Pretty freaky sex drives. I don't know if thatis a good thing to have some test crazy vagina comin at you all aggressive and shit, my god


i just read this.... JFC...GR you are one funny muthafucka "crazy vagina" damn hilarious


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 5, 2003)

Is eating out a female bodybuilder like eating lean steak?


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

hey J, maybe I am an idiot but whats JFC mean?


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Is eating out a female bodybuilder like eating lean steak?


lick: 
  






......no comment :


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 5, 2003)

jesus fucking christ..now u know why i abbreviated


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

ahhhh I see, my bad. 

I love it when we both got hella posts in a thread Oak, as you scroll down all you see is a bunch of Testosterone banners. Good times right!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 5, 2003)

i love being a man!all of that testosterone floating around my body...hey maybe u should make a poem GR?


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 5, 2003)

gotta go 3 classes in a row tomorrow..all morning classes later


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

I can do that. Give me a subject, testosterone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I can do that. Give me a subject, testosterone?




Estrogen.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2003)

not a look i aspire to.

however....one thing that always amazes me is that how men perceive/like the look of female bodybuilders is so often discussed but male bodybuilders aren't particularly concerned with how women like their bodies.  

i know i'm sounding crazy feminist but seriously - the women are subjected to the topic of whether men like what they have done to their own bodies in a way that the men are never judged.

it's true - don't you think?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

NG-- I totally agree with you!!!  I really don't find the Men HARDCORE Bodybuilders attractive at all!!!! Now I do get motivation from them--and I admire them from working SOOO Extremly hard!! But I don't find the women or Men attractive. 

I want to look like the fitness girls though!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2003)

yep, and the idea of the male bodybuilders NOT doing what they do b/c it's not the most popular look with the ladies would seem silly....but somehow it doesn't seem silly when we say it about the women.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

I KNOW!! LoL!! Crazy huh!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Not really, and naked its even worse, when the clitor-dick strikes.
> 
> Fitness chicks, hell yes.




Hey.  I heard if you used steriods.  Women that is.  They do get the mini di**.  Guys at my gym talk about this crud.  I didn't believe it until now.

Have you actually seen one?  If so, what does it look like?  I'm curious.  Why does this happen to women?  Just too much male hormone, OR over use?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NG-- I totally agree with you!!!  I really don't find the Men HARDCORE Bodybuilders attractive at all!!!! Now I do get motivation from them--and I admire them from working SOOO Extremly hard!! But I don't find the women or Men attractive.
> 
> I want to look like the fitness girls though!


I'm with you Stacey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks
I like Buff-Muscular Men--but not that extreme EXTREME HarDCORE bodybuilders- yuck!


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> not a look i aspire to.
> 
> however....one thing that always amazes me is that how men perceive/like the look of female bodybuilders is so often discussed but male bodybuilders aren't particularly concerned with how women like their bodies.
> ...




I partially agree with ya NG, let me say that think there is such an adverse reaction from men about woman BB not specifically b/c she is putting on muscle, at least not soley, but I think the main reason for the negative perception is B/C she is crossing the gender barrier with her look. 
It isn't a fair comparison to say that women don't judge men for become a mass monster b/c as much as the men do is b/c it is somewhat feasible (although extreme) for a man to do that. Woman who go to the extreme with the fitness aspect ofthe industry are not judged the way the woman BBs are, you see my point? I think a man would be negatively percieved in the sense woman BBs are if he tried to achieve a more extreme feminine look, right. That is a more fitting comparison relative to the given situation.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

maybe i can put this way...men naturally have large amounts of test in them..that is what makes us different from women...so a man taking his test levels to the extreme is not as hard to understand...for a women to turn into a test machine when she naturally produces more estrogen..that can be a little un natural to say the least


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey.  I heard if you used steriods.  Women that is.  They do get the mini di**.  Guys at my gym talk about this crud.  I didn't believe it until now.
> 
> Have you actually seen one?  If so, what does it look like?  I'm curious.  Why does this happen to women?  Just too much male hormone, OR over use?




its a virilazation side effect woman experience from using a moderately to highley androgenic drug. it is pretty wrong. woman have like 1/6 of the test in their bodies that men do and they are ultra sensative to the male hormone. 200mgs of test in a woman goes a long way. just like a man can start to take on feminine traits such as breast tissue with too much estrogen in his system, its bad times for either gender. if you really want to see what it looks like I posted a link for ya, view at your own discretion I warn you. It is fucked up. don't think I am into this either b/c I found you a link, you said you wanted to see it, this is totally wrong IMO. 

be aware, not work safe, or anywhere safe!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2003)

...hmmm....i pretty much agree.  i just think it's interesting how ready we as a society are to define what is and is not "feminine' or "masculine"

when i was in school i did a project on social perceptions of female bodybuilders.  i interviewed nikki fuller at the time and a few other pros.  i was amazed at how many of the ladies had stories of being screamed at and ridiculed in public while just going about their business.  i guess as a society anything that pushes the boundaries of what we deem "appropriate" for men or women gets us pretty riled up.

i personally don't want to look like the most extreme women bodybuilders but i'm still amazed out the degree of disgust the general public will sometimes feel free to express to the ladies themselves without being asked.  (not talking about this thread or anyone here)

i mean...can you imagine a total stranger walking up to a female pro going about her daily business and informing her that she is an abomination and what she has done to her body is a crime against nature blah blah blah.  it happens a lot from what i found when i was researching my project and that seems bizarre and wrong.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> its a virilazation side effect woman experience from using a moderately to highley androgenic drug. it is pretty wrong. woman have like 1/6 of the test in their bodies that men do and they are ultra sensative to the male hormone. 200mgs of test in a woman goes a long way. just like a man can start to take on feminine traits such as breast tissue with too much estrogen in his system, its bad times for either gender. if you really want to see what it looks like I posted a link for ya, view at your own discretion I warn you. It is fucked up. don't think I am into this either b/c I found you a link, you said you wanted to see it, this is totally wrong IMO.
> 
> be aware, not work safe, or anywhere safe!


now why the hell did u have to include a pic?  
u tempted me GR..should not of even posted it


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

I totally agree with that last post girl, where do we draw the preverbial line for a woman compared with a man? do we say you can lift heavy but once you get to a certain point you have to stop b/c beyond that is unacceptable. I have lots of respect for the hard work these woman put in, god knows that it can be seemingly impossible to bulk up being a man with a high T level, so for a chick to get that big is defn an accomplishment no matter how you slice it. I don't think it is anyones business to judge whether or not they CAN do this or not. Of course people can form there own opinions about it though. I personally want to be a freak when it is all said and done so it would be rather hipocritical of me to say that it is wrong for them to be one too, I just have a problem with the androgenic drug use. It just happens to violate societies norm and god knows how our society handles that!


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> now why the hell did u have to include a pic?
> u tempted me GR..should not of even posted it




U can't say I didn't warn ya, haha ha .


----------



## fun_weird_guy (Jan 26, 2007)

To tell you the truth I find the to be attractive myself. I wish I could be like that strong. It shows they take extremely ood care of themselves. For most it is disgusting but not to me.


----------



## Fireplug (Jan 26, 2007)

View attachment 23588

View attachment 23589

View attachment 23590

View attachment 23591

View attachment 23592


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2007)

Fireplug said:


> View attachment 23588
> 
> View attachment 23589
> 
> ...



Ugly x 5


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2007)

fun_weird_guy said:


> To tell you the truth I find the to be attractive myself. I wish I could be like that strong. It shows they take extremely ood care of themselves. For most it is disgusting but not to me.



Good care of themselves?  They are un-natural.  I do, however, give them more respect than I can give myself on terms of dieting and dedication, they got me there 10 fold.

When I see the results from that, I feel as if they might as well be transvestites.  They dedicate themselves to resemble the opposite sex.


----------



## DanK (Jan 28, 2007)

That last pack of 5 are just incredibly large, even for men they are huge, which leads me to wonder, where these gals ever women?

As far as taking good care of themselves, anyone doing steroids to look like a body builder is NOT being healthy, any more so than someone who injects synthol into their arms or has surgery to make themselves look bigger. You could say women who smoke are being healthy because it may reduce their weight some (nevermind the side effects which steroids have plenty of long term side effects too).

Not that their sheer size isn't impressive, and I'm pretty sure that those dudes (I'm not sold the last set of pics were ever females) could stomp me into the ground with their pinky, even their third pinky that I'm sure every one of them have.


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ugly x 5



My god Fireplug, i know you like girls with a bit of tone, but posting your exes is just crossing the line.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 28, 2007)

Fireplug said:


> View attachment 23588
> 
> View attachment 23589
> 
> ...




2-3 of those are photochopped


----------



## fun_weird_guy (Nov 1, 2008)

I do like them more in the off season . I may not like the look of female bodybuilders in the competiton seaons for the most part some yes but you can't argue against the point that it's hard work to get the look they do. It motivates me to get into better shape like back to where I was.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2008)

fun_weird_guy said:


> I do like them more in the off season . I may not like the look of female bodybuilders in the competiton seaons for the most part some yes but you can't argue against the point that it's hard work to get the look they do. It motivates me to get into better shape like back to where I was.


You show up a year and a half later and post in the same exact thread?????


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> You show up a year and a half later and post in the same exact thread?????






That is pretty strange.


----------

